# Prautogy- Iphone Airride control



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Has anyone seen this being advertised over on StreetSource? Seems like it allows you to control your ride height with their Iphone app. It's still showing up as a pre-order, but they have it listed for sale in their shop. $395 for the suspension package, so it's a bit expensive. 
http://www.prautogy.com/
http://www.prautogy.com/shop/c....html
**I'm not associated with this company in any way...just stumbled on the advertisement and thought it seemed pretty cool**


----------



## Airassisted (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Prautogy- Iphone Airride control (Retromini)*

Yes, just what some people want. I seen it a few months back. It works well.
I was tweeting this in the begining of November. It will be out very soon. 
xmas, or the first week of Jan more than likely.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Prautogy- Iphone Airride control (Airassisted)*

so its true.......there is an app for everything.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Prautogy- Iphone Airride control (JDriver1.8t)*

Nice find! This will be sick.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Prautogy- Iphone Airride control (Airassisted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Airassisted* »_Yes, just what some people want. I seen it a few months back. It works well.
I was tweeting this in the begining of November. It will be out very soon. 
xmas, or the first week of Jan more than likely.

Any idea how it integrates with the management? I'm assuming it's a bit easier to integrate with a setup using a switchbox rather than the setups using digital controllers and brains?
Definitely looking forward to seeing how it works out.


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Sick. I was hoping for something like this. 
I'd also like to have a program on a carputer (mac preferably) that controls airride. Touch screen management. Dreams.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*

Prautogy is a sister company of FBI, so they will be pushing it hard. They have like a 20ft banner on their shop


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Prautogy- Iphone Airride control (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Any idea how it integrates with the management? I'm assuming it's a bit easier to integrate with a setup using a switchbox rather than the setups using digital controllers and brains?
Definitely looking forward to seeing how it works out.

You could always just splice into the wiring for the valves/manifold and put some diodes in there to prevent backfeeding the current. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

if this happens and works well. it would be awesome.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

This thing is gonna be sick... planning on running one in my B5 passat very soon. Scott at Mason-Tech brought this thing up to me when were discussing my build they'll be doing very soon. i've done a bit of research and tlk to these guys this will be dope. as for how it works it's got a small ecu and run via blue tooth. I touch for Xmas ne one??
KAOS


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*

looks sick. wanna see how it works with valves and switch box


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (harley06)*

just in time for me to have sold my iphone!


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

so can you call your car ahead of time, and tell it to air up?


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (OLD-GTI)*

Would this just be an add on to your current management or is this an exclusive digital management system? 
I would like it more if this was your only "switchbox."
(As long as it functions 100% and you dont lose your iPhone or iPod touch







)


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*

Any new info?


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMJK_rcF680
2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

looks like a bitch to wire everything.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

this looks sick if it can be wired up to my easystreet ill be getting it


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (tomespo)*

Seemed like he had a hard time controlling the movement in small increments. He would hit the button and it would go all up or all down.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_Seemed like he had a hard time controlling the movement in small increments. He would hit the button and it would go all up or all down.

It's just a guess, but it seems like he's running some pretty big lines which would play a part in that.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Yea he definitely is running like 1/2 inch


----------



## buggydubbin (Jul 3, 2009)

thats sweet except if you wanted to actually use it you have to stand there and link it up, then click a bunch of stuff before you can even get to the suspension switches, they need to make it where you can open the app and press, high, ride height, or low, like some of the in car controllers do


----------



## 240gordy (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (tomespo)*

DUDE have you got air and water hooked up for making snow or just water?
mix air and water and you will get some nice fluffy stuff.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (buggydubbin)*

hopefully they'll branch out to other mobile OS's......


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (candela)*

is anyone here using this on their vw?


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

anyone heard anything with regards this as i have sent to emails and had no reply and they are always out of stock?


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

also very interested...


----------



## Sublime-D (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi, I will be the exclusive and only UK Distributor of this, when it is finally in Production. They are having some issues with software currently. I have the same trouble trying to contact Steve the owner, so it's not unusual to not get an immediate response from them.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (Sublime-D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sublime-D* »_Hi, I will be the exclusive and only UK Distributor of this, when it is finally in Production. They are having some issues with software currently. I have the same trouble trying to contact Steve the owner, so it's not unusual to not get an immediate response from them.

Glad you will be exclusive in the UK but I emailed them back in Late November/Early December of last year, and guess what still no response!


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
Glad you will be exclusive in the UK but I emailed them back in Late November/Early December of last year, and guess what still no response!









that's just how unbelievably busy the man is...he's 5 months back on e-mails...







im sure he will(*wont*) get back at you


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (BradenE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BradenE* »_
that's just how unbelievably busy the man is...he's 5 months back on e-mails...







im sure he will(*wont*) get back at you

Sucks because I was actually interested in picking this up.... but if they cant return emails I will spend my money elsewhere.
Neat idea but I did talk to Kevin about it and I believe he told me the guy that started this company (Prautogy) is the same guy that runs FBI rides I believe, and that he was on the verge of going under. So chances are this will never happen.


----------



## Sublime-D (Dec 17, 2009)

I have spoken to them yesterday and they are in final hardware developments currently. Should be available within next 45 days so I have been told. I have been conversing with these guys since I saw product at SEMA early November, so have waited myself since then.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Sublime-D)*

Supposedly this will be another option as it has aux outputs that could be used for your valves. Release set for end of May. I don't have more info...just passing it along for those that are interested in finding out more.
http://www.compustar.com/drone/


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

does anyone know if there has been any further development with this?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

no idea about this specific product but accuair is working on an Iphone app, i heard it COULD be released this year :beer:


----------

